# hciconfig and hcitool are gone

## ElDavo

It looks like hciconfig and hcitool have been removed from bluez's upstream, at least from bluez 5.45.

Now we need to update all the documentation and the wikis, do we?

What is the equivalent of hciconfig -a now?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

```
$ bluetoothctl

[bluetooth]# show

Controller 44:1C:A8:E1:61:2E

        Name: BlueZ 5.45

        Alias: BlueZ 5.45

        Class: 0x1c010c

        Powered: yes

        Discoverable: yes

        Pairable: yes

        UUID: Generic Attribute Profile (00001801-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

        UUID: A/V Remote Control        (0000110e-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

        UUID: OBEX File Transfer        (00001106-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

        UUID: Generic Access Profile    (00001800-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

        UUID: OBEX Object Push          (00001105-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

        UUID: PnP Information           (00001200-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

        UUID: A/V Remote Control Target (0000110c-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

        UUID: IrMC Sync                 (00001104-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

        UUID: Audio Source              (0000110a-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

        UUID: Audio Sink                (0000110b-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

        UUID: Message Notification Se.. (00001133-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

        UUID: Phonebook Access Server   (0000112f-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

        UUID: Message Access Server     (00001132-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

        Modalias: usb:v1D6Bp0246d052D

        Discovering: no
```

----------

